# Ονοματοποιημένες ή ουσιαστικοποιημένες προτάσεις



## anef (Apr 10, 2009)

Βρίσκω συχνά ονοματοποιημένες φράσεις (λειτουργούν σαν όνομα) χωρίς όμως το άρθρο. Ένα παράδειγμα είναι το 'Η σημασία να είσαι σοβαρός' σαν μετάφραση του 'The importance of being earnest' του Όσκαρ Ουάιλντ. Ή, σε κείμενο που έχω να διορθώσω 'η εμπειρία να ...'. Αν ήθελα να διατηρήσω αυτή τη σύνταξη, στο πρώτο κανονικά θα έλεγα 'Η σημασία *του *να είσαι σοβαρός' και στο δεύτερο 'η εμπειρία *στο *να ...'. 

Μήπως όμως κάτι έχει αλλάξει και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι;


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2009)

«Ονοματοποιημένες προτάσεις» λέγονται κανονικά αυτές που μετατρέπονται σε όνομα με την προσθήκη του άρθρου «το» (στην ονομαστική ή την αιτιατική) ή «τού» (στη γενική — μου αρέσει να βάζω τον τόνο σ' αυτό το «τού»). Δεν έχουν αλλάξει τα πράγματα, αλλά ελάχιστα έχουν γραφτεί γι' αυτές τις ονοματοποιημένες προτάσεις και τις αντιμετωπίζει ο κόσμος με κάποια χαλαρότητα. Η σωστή σύνταξη είναι όπως είπες: «η σημασία τού να είσαι...», «πείρα στο να...». (Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση γράφω «πείρα» όταν δεν θέλω να κονταροχτυπηθώ με όσους λένε ότι άλλο πράγμα η _πείρα_ και άλλο η _εμπειρία_ — βλέπε και σημ. στο _πείρα_ του ΛΝΕΓ).


----------



## anef (Apr 10, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ! 
Για το πείρα/εμπειρία (και γενικά για όλα τα ζευγάρια λέξεων που ξαφνικά φαίνεται να μισιούνται και να παίρνουν διαζύγιο) προτιμώ να συμβουλεύομαι το ΛΚΝ και εκεί δεν βλέπω διαφορά...Αλλά θα δω και το ΛΝΕΓ (δεν το 'χω εδώ) για να μάθω γιατί μάλωσαν:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 10, 2009)

nickel said:


> Η σωστή σύνταξη είναι όπως είπες: «η σημασία τού να είσαι...»



Κι εγώ που χρόνια τώρα «καθοδηγώ» τους νέους μου συνεργάτες να μην ονοματοποιούν αν δεν είναι *απόλυτα* απαραίτητο αλλά να γράφουν απλούστερα «η σημασία να είσαι...» —ή να ξεφεύγουν αν μπορούν αλλιώς από την ονοματοποιημένη σύνταξη— είμαι οφσάιτ τελικά —και πόσο;


----------



## EpsilonSigma (Apr 10, 2009)

*Περί ονοματοποίησης*

Δεν έχει σημασία η παρουσία άρθρου η όχι για την ονοματοποίηση. Εν πάσει περιπτώσει, αυτό που αναφέρει η πρώτη γράφουσα ως ονοματοποίηση δεν είναι καν τέτοια —βρίσκεται σε ένα διάμεσο στάδιο: ονοματοποιημένο θα ήταν εάν έγραφε "η σοβαρότητα" ή "η ύπαρξη σοβαρότητας".


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2009)

Μια από τις κατηγοριοποιήσεις των προτάσεων που κάνει το σχολικό συντακτικό είναι σε ονοματικές και επιρρηματικές προτάσεις. Ονοματικές είναι αυτές που χρησιμοποιούνται όπως τα ονόματα — ως υποκείμενα, αντικείμενα ή ονοματικοί προσδιορισμοί. Π.χ. 
_Φαίνεται ότι θα βρέξει_. (υποκείμενο)
_Θέλω να φύγω_. (αντικείμενο)

Όταν έχουμε μια πρόταση που θέλουμε να τη δέσουμε με έναν άλλο όρο πρότασης που δεν ακολουθείται κανονικά από πρόταση, π.χ. με μια πρόθεση, τότε της βάζουμε μπροστά το άρθρο «το» και φτιάχνουμε μια *ονοματοποιημένη ή ουσιαστικοποιημένη πρόταση*. Συνήθως αρχίζουν από «να» ή από «ότι», αλλά όχι μόνο.

Από τη _Γραμματική Κλαίρη-Μπαμπινιώτη_:
§658: Εξάλλου, με τον ίδιο μηχανισμό της πρόθεσης μπορεί να αξιοποιηθεί και η χρήση των λεγόμενων ονοματικών (sic) προτάσεων (προτάσεις με άρθρο και _να_ ή _ότι_), οι οποίες ως προτάσεις παρέχουν τη δυνατότητα εξειδίκευσης με μεγάλο αριθμό πληροφοριών:
_Υποστήριξε την άποψή του με το να επιμείνει ιδιαίτερα στη σωρεία προβλημάτων που προκαλούσαν οι αντίθετες προτάσεις._​
§733: Και ολόκληρες προτάσεις ονοματοποιημένες χρησιμοποιούνται με την πρόθεση _με_ και το οριστικό άρθρο _το_:
_Με το να εκνευρίζεσαι δεν καταφέρνεις τίποτε.
Αργείς περισσότερο με το να μη συγκεντρώνεσαι._​

Στη _Νεοελληνική Σύνταξη_ του Τζάρτζανου:
Στην §127 για τη δύναμη του οριστικού άρθρου λέει ότι «έχει τη δύναμη να ουσιαστικοποιεί [...] πρόταση ολόκληρη με το άρθρο _το_ μπροστά της», με παράδειγμα: _Ετότες ο ψαράς είπε το πώς εύρισκε κάθε χρόνο ένα παιδί στην ακρογιαλιά._

Στη β' σημ. της §238 (ειδικές προτάσεις) γράφει: Με την πρόταξι του άρθρου _το_ ουσιαστικοποιούμενη μια ειδική πρότασις μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται ως υποκείμενο ή αντικείμενο και άλλων εκτός από τα παραπάνω ρήματα ή να παίρνη θέσι ονόματος ουσιαστικού σε έναν προσδιορισμό της προτάσεως: _Τον είχε πεισμώσει προπάντων το ότι μ' όλες του τις προσπάθειες δεν είχε κατορθώσει ν' ακούση έναν ήμερο λόγο απ' τα χείλη της. / Το ότι γεννήθηκε πολύ πριν ακουστή το κήρυγμα του όρους των Ελαιών, αυτό είναι ίσια ίσια η υπεροχή της Ερσ._


Και από την Νεοελληνική γλώσσα του Mackridge (9.4.2.2.7 Το _να_ έπειτα από το οριστικό άρθρο):

Όταν προτάσσεται το οριστικό άρθρο πριν από το _να_, δείχνει καθαρά ότι η πρόταση που ακολουθεί είναι ονοματική. Το άρθρο μπορεί και να εξαρτάται από κάποια πρόθεση (ιδίως, όχι όμως αποκλειστικά, μία από κείνες που δεν μπορούν να συνδυαστούν απευθείας με το _να_: (1-2))• το άρθρο μπορεί ακόμη να είναι σε γενική, που εξαρτάται από προηγούμενο ουσιαστικό• πάντα όμως είναι ενικού αριθμού (3). Ακόμα, το άρθρο εμφανίζεται κανονικά, όταν μια πρόταση που εισάγεται με το _να_ βρίσκεται μπροστά από την κύρια πρόταση (ιδίως αν βρίσκεται σε θέση υποκειμένου του κύριου ρήματος) (4).
(1) _πώς μπορούν οι γονείς να κατενθύνουνε τα παιδιά στο ν' αρκούνται στις επιδόσεις των ικανοτήτων τους;_
(2) _ήξερε απ' όλα, απ' το να γιάνει τις πληγές των λαβωμένων ως το διάβασμα των αστεριών_
(3) _η αίσθηση του να είμαι Έλληνας_
(4) _το ν' αφήσεις τον πλησίον σου να πεθάνει είναι μεγάλη αμαρτία_.

Το _τον_ στο παράδειγμα (3) θα μπορούσε και να μην υπάρχει.​

Για τις ουσιαστικοποιημένες προτάσεις βρίσκω στο διαδίκτυο δύο κείμενα:
http://www.media.uoa.gr/language/grammar/doc_files/GG36_1483.doc και
http://www.sde-stuttgart.de/files/VHMATA MPOSTA 3 ODHGIES .doc

Αντιγράφω από το πρώτο:

Οι εξαρτημένες προτάσεις που εισάγονται με το οριστικό άρθρο το, που προηγείται από το ότι/πως και από το δείκτη της υποτακτικής να λέγονται ουσιαστικοποιημένες. Αυτές οι προτάσεις λειτουργούν ως ονοματική φράση ουδέτερου γένους.
_Το ότι σου πήραν το πορτοφόλι δε μου κάνει εντύπωση· αυτά συμβαίνουν καθημερινά._

Μια ουσιαστικοποιημένη πρόταση με το άρθρο λειτουργεί ως υποκείμενο απρόσωπου ή συνδετικού ρήματος.
_Είναι ενοχλητικό το να μιλάς και να μη σε προσέχουν_. (υποκείμενο συνδετικού ρήματος)
_Με πείραξε το ότι μου είπε ψέματα_. (υποκείμενο απρόσωπου ρήματος)
Δεν μπορεί όμως να υπάρξει ουσιαστικοποίηση με μια _που_-πρόταση. 

Οι ουσιαστικοποιημένες προτάσεις με το _ότι, να, που_ μπορεί να ακολουθούν μια πρόθεση, και τότε λειτουργούν ως συμπλήρωμα αυτής της πρόθεσης:
_Δεν κοιμήθηκα εξαιτίας του ότι έκανε πολλή ζέστη.
Δε θα πετύχεις τίποτα με το να κλαις συνέχεια.
Με το που ήρθε ο Νίκος όλα άλλαξαν._

Μερικές φορές οι ουσιαστικοποιημένες προτάσεις που ακολουθούν μια πρόθεση μπορεί να λειτουργούν και ως συμπλήρωμα ενός επιθέτου.
_Είναι πολύ ικανός στο να εντυπωσιάζει τους άλλους._​

Από το δεύτερο (που αναφέρεται στο διδακτικό εγχειρίδιο με τίτλο _Βήματα Μπροστά 3_):

Ένα από τα γραμματικά φαινόμενα της ενότητας αφορά τις ουσιαστικοποιημένες προτάσεις. Στον πίνακα της σελ.147 διδάσκεται η δομή και η συντακτική λειτουργία τωνς προτάσεων αυτών. Είναι σημαντικό οι μαθητές να διακρίνουν ότι η ουσιαστικοποιημένη πρόταση χρησιμοποιείται συνήθως στα αμετάβατα ρήματα και στο τρίτο πρόσωπο ενικού, όπως για παράδειγμα _με πειράζει, με ενοχλεί, μου φαίνεται_ ή στις απρόσωπες εκφράσεις που σχηματίζονται με το ρήμα _είναι_ και ένα ουδέτερο επίθετο, όπως _καλό, κακό, πιθανό, απίθανο, δυνατό, αδύνατο, ευχάριστο, δυσάρεστο, εύκολο, δύσκολο_ κ.ά. Η πρόταση η οποία εισάγεται με το άρθρο _το_ παίζει τον ρόλο ουσιαστικού και λειτουργεί ως υποκείμενο του απρόσωπου ρήματος ή του συνδετικού ρήματος, ενώ σε άλλες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να λειτουργεί ως αντικείμενο σε μεταβατικά ρήματα (παράδειγμα 2β). Επίσης, είναι σημαντικό να επισημανθεί ότι μετά από πρόθεση μπορούμε να βρούμε και τα τρία είδη προτασιακών συμπληρωμάτων συμπληρωματικών (που εισάγονται με τα _ότι, να, που_). Οι προτάσεις αυτές που ακολουθούν μία πρόθεση απαντούν επίσης και ως συμπληρώματα επιθέτων, λ.χ. _Είναι πολύ καλός στο να λέει ψέματα_.​
Φαίνεται από τα παραπάνω ότι καλύτερος ακόμα όρος είναι «*ουσιαστικοποιημένες προτάσεις*». Αλλά θα έχουμε και συνέχεια γιατί έχω μια ενδιαφέρουσα περίπτωση (case study)...


----------



## EpsilonSigma (Apr 11, 2009)

Καλύτερος ο όρος "ονοματοποιημένη πρόταση", γιατί μπορεί να υπάρχει και "επιθετοποιημένη" πρόταση: _Μου τη δίνει στα νεύρα αυτός ο άσε-με-ρε-παιδάκι-μου-στην-ησυχία-μου τύπος. Είναι συνέχεια στην κοσμάρα του!_
;)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 13, 2009)

ΕΣ, εφόσον _όνομα_ μπορεί να σημαίνει και _ουσιαστικό_ και _επίθετο_, τότε γιατί δεν είναι καλύτερο να γίνεται διαχωρισμός σε «ουσιαστικοποιημένες προτάσεις» και «επιθετοποιημένες προτάσεις» (και να 'ναι όλες τους «ονοματοποιημένες προτάσεις»);


----------



## Zazula (Apr 13, 2009)

Τώρα που το (ξανα)σκέφτομαι, αφού υπάρχει ήδη συγκεκριμένη σημασία για το _ονοματοποιημένος_ (=προϊόν ονοματοποιίας), μήπως είναι καλύτερα να εγκαταλείψουμε εντελώς την προοπτική υιοθέτησής του και για κάτι άλλο, τόσο διαφορετικό, και να μείνουμε στην πρόταση του nickel για «ουσιαστικοποιημένες προτάσεις»;

Όσον αφορά δε το σχόλιο του ΕΣ για «επιθετοποίηση», να παραθέσω τι αναφέρει (σε ανύποπτο σημείο, και συγκεκριμένα στα περί ενωτικού) ο Οδηγός της Άννας Ιορδανίδου:
Σημειώνουμε το ενωτικό σε φράσεις που λειτουργούν ως ένα όνομα (εδώ φυσικά είναι αδύνατη η σύνθεση, όμως τα στοιχεία της φράσης είναι πολύ στενά δεμένα μεταξύ τους και συναποτελούν μία ενότητα):
__Εκείνος-που-καταβροχθίζει-τις-ψυχές
__Αυτός-που-γίνεται-τύφλα
__το σ' αγαπώ-σε μισώ
__τη γνώση-εν-χρήσει
Από τα παραπάνω, εγώ τουλάχιστο, συμπεραίνω ότι δεν απαιτείται να υπάρχει ξέχωρος χαρακτηρισμός για _επιθετοποιημένες_ προτάσεις, διότι αυτές είναι πάντα _ουσιαστικοποιημένες_, κι απλώς μπορεί ενίοτε να χρησιμοποιηθούν και σε θέση επιθετικού προσδιορισμού. Άρα μένω στο «ουσιαστικοποιημένες προτάσεις».


----------



## EpsilonSigma (Apr 13, 2009)

Ναι, βρε, εντάξει, δεν την έκανα στα σοβαρά την πρόταση για όρο "επιθετοποιημένες προτάσεις". :)
Αυτός ο μηχανισμός δεν λέγεται "επιθετοποίηση". Είναι περίπτωση μετατόπισης βαθμίδας (μεταβάθμισης), συγκεκριμένα υποβάθμισης πρότασης σε ονοματική ομάδα —μια πρόταση υποβαθμίζεται ώστε να λειτουργεί στην βαθμίδα την αμέσως κατώτερη αυτής, ήτοι την ομάδα (ή, κατά την παραδοσιακή ορολογία, "σύνολο").


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2009)

Ώρα για το case study που έλεγα. Είναι και ψιλοεπίκαιρο, όχι λόγω ενός «ανεξαρτήτου» που είδα πριν από λίγο, αλλά επειδή έβγαλε προ ημερών ο Σαραντάκος στις σελίδες του κάποιες από τις ερωτήσεις διαγωνισμού του ΑΣΕΠ, όπου η ερώτηση 29 έλεγε:

Στις εξετάσεις συμμετέχουν όλοι _______ ηλικίας.
α) ανεξαρτήτου
β) ανεξάρτητοι
γ) ανεξαρτήτως
δ) ανεξάρτητης

Η σωστή απάντηση είναι το (γ) και μόνο αυτό. Η περίπτωσή μας είναι το _*ανεξαρτήτως*_ και η παρέα του, το *ασχέτως*. Τα οποία ακολουθούνται από γενική πτώση (με ή χωρίς _του/των_): _ανεξαρτήτως του χρόνου που αφιερώνετε, ανεξαρτήτως των ευθυνών που προκύπτουν, ασχέτως του τρόπου υπολογισμού, ασχέτως των προθέσεων της κυβέρνησης_. Επίσης: _ανεξαρτήτως / ασχέτως προς_.
Υπάρχει και η μη λόγια μορφή των «επιρρημάτων», *ανεξάρτητα από* και *άσχετα από *(+ αιτιατική).

Χρησιμοποιούμε όλα αυτά συχνά για να μεταφράσουμε το *regardless of* ή το *irrespective of*.

Και ο λόγιος και ο δημοτικός τύπος ακολουθούνται (και είναι απαραίτητο στη μετάφραση) από ουσιαστικά ή από ουσιαστικοποιημένες προτάσεις.

Regardless of what you say, I'm going to do it.
Ανεξάρτητα (ή: Άσχετα) με το τι λες εσύ, εγώ θα το κάνω.

Παραδείγματα από ΛΚΝ, Γεωργαντά και διαδίκτυο:

ανεξαρτήτως του αν υποστηρίζουν δικές τους ή ξένες γνώμες
…ανεξαρτήτως του ότι βρίσκεται η οικονομία σε περίοδο κρίσης….
απόκτησαν ελληνικήν εθνική συνείδηση, ασχέτως του αν αφομοιώθηκαν ή όχι φυλετικώς (Καραγάτσης)
… ανεξάρτητα με το τι θα γίνει στο τέλος…
Άσχετα με το τι θα κάνεις εσύ, εγώ θα πάω.

Μπορεί λοιπόν να θεωρήσουμε ότι οι παρακάτω συντάξεις είναι οι «σωστές»:

*ανεξαρτήτως του αν / ότι κ.λπ.
ασχέτως του αν / ότι κ.λπ.
ανεξάρτητα από το αν / ότι κ.λπ.
άσχετα από το αν / ότι κ.λπ.
ανεξάρτητα με το αν / ότι κ.λπ.
άσχετα με το αν / ότι κ.λπ.*

Ωστόσο, βλέπουμε με μεγάλη συχνότητα και τις χαλαρές συντάξεις:

δεν δινόταν παρά σ' όποιον αγαπούσε· ανεξαρτήτως αν αγάπησε πολλούς στη ζωή της (Καραγάτσης)
αποδίδουν εντελώς ιδιαίτερη σημασία στον Oργανισμό των Hνωμένων Eθνών, ανεξαρτήτως αν … τα μουσκεύουν (Ψαθάς)
τον δεχόταν ασχέτως αν ήταν εχθρός ή όχι (Ταχτσής)
ανεξαρτήτως με το αν είναι αληθή τα όσα λέγονται για διακίνηση των διαβόητων φυλλαδίων από τη Νέα Δημοκρατία (Ριζοσπάστης)
ανεξάρτητα αν οι απαιτήσεις αυτές εξασφαλίζονται ή όχι με υποθήκη (νομοθέτημα: 940 «ανεξάρτητα αν» σε νομοθετήματα)
ανεξάρτητα του τρόπου επιβολής τους (νομοθέτημα: 150 «ανεξάρτητα του» σε νομοθετήματα)
αρκετοί από αυτούς σε λίγα χρόνια θα είναι καθηγητές, αρχιτέκτονες, μουσικοί, άσχετα αν σήμερα χαρακτηρίζονται ακόμη και ως αλήτες
Ο κάθε πατέρας ή παππούς […] ψηφίζει δαγκωτό τη χώρα που τον γέννησε, ανεξάρτητα ότι έζησε τα περισσότερα χρόνια στη Γαλλία. (enet)
όποιος έχει πολλά χρήματα, ανεξάρτητα πώς τα κέρδισε, θεωρείται επιτυχημένος

Εκτός από την περίπτωση αντιστροφής της λόγιας ή δημοτικής χρήσης («ανεξαρτήτως με» και «ανεξάρτητα του»), βλέπουμε ότι συνήθως (συνηθέστατα — είναι χιλιάδες τα ευρήματα) χρησιμοποιούνται και τα τέσσερα επιρρήματα με προτάσεις από «ότι» ή «αν» κ.ά. χωρίς να ουσιαστικοποιείται η πρόταση με άρθρο _το_ ή _του_.

Προσωπικά μένω πιστός στη «σωστή» σύνταξη. Αλλά είναι τόσο πολλές οι παρεκκλίσεις που δεν ξέρω τι να προτείνω.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 15, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αλλά είναι τόσο πολλές οι παρεκκλίσεις που δεν ξέρω τι να προτείνω.


άσχετα από το
ανεξάρτητα από το

("Άσχετο, τώρα είδα από πού η αφορμή :))


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> άσχετα από το
> ανεξάρτητα από το


Ναι, συγγνώμη, είχα σημειώσει να τα βάλω στα «σωστά» και τα ξέχασα. Κάτσε να τα προσθέσω.


----------



## sarant (Apr 15, 2009)

Το άρθρο πολύ καλό αλλά περιέργως έχω μια διαφωνία.
Δεν θα συμφωνήσω ότι η "σωστή" μορφή είναι το "ανεξάρτητα με"- προτιμότερο βρίσκω το "ανεξάρτητα από". Και το γκουγκλ δίνει σαφώς περισσότερα ΑΠΟ παρά ΜΕ. Όμως, για το "άσχετα" προτιμάμε το ΜΕ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2009)

Τα «από» είχα βάλει στο ξεκίνημα (τα «από» προτείνει το ΛΝΕΓ και στις δύο περιπτώσεις). Έπειτα μπερδεύτηκα με τα «με» των παραδειγμάτων και τα έριξα όλα μέσα επειδή άλλη ήταν η εστίαση. Ωστόσο, με βάση τα επίθετα, θα συμφωνήσω ότι είναι προτιμότερο το «ανεξάρτητα από» και το «άσχετα με».


----------



## Zazula (Mar 29, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ένα από τα γραμματικά φαινόμενα της ενότητας αφορά τις ουσιαστικοποιημένες προτάσεις. Στον πίνακα της σελ.147 διδάσκεται η δομή και η συντακτική λειτουργία τωνς προτάσεων αυτών. Είναι σημαντικό οι μαθητές να διακρίνουν ότι η ουσιαστικοποιημένη πρόταση χρησιμοποιείται συνήθως στα αμετάβατα ρήματα και στο τρίτο πρόσωπο ενικού, όπως για παράδειγμα _με πειράζει, με ενοχλεί, μου φαίνεται_ ή στις απρόσωπες εκφράσεις που σχηματίζονται με το ρήμα _είναι_ και ένα ουδέτερο επίθετο, όπως _καλό, κακό, *πιθανό*, απίθανο, δυνατό, αδύνατο, ευχάριστο, δυσάρεστο, εύκολο, δύσκολο_ κ.ά. Η πρόταση η οποία εισάγεται με το άρθρο _το_ παίζει τον ρόλο ουσιαστικού και λειτουργεί ως υποκείμενο του απρόσωπου ρήματος ή του συνδετικού ρήματος, ενώ σε άλλες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να λειτουργεί ως αντικείμενο σε μεταβατικά ρήματα (παράδειγμα 2β). Επίσης, είναι σημαντικό να επισημανθεί ότι μετά από πρόθεση μπορούμε να βρούμε και τα τρία είδη προτασιακών συμπληρωμάτων συμπληρωματικών (που εισάγονται με τα _ότι, να, που_). Οι προτάσεις αυτές που ακολουθούν μία πρόθεση απαντούν επίσης και ως συμπληρώματα επιθέτων, λ.χ. _Είναι πολύ καλός στο να λέει ψέματα_.


Εδώ σε θέλω, κάβουρα, να μου πεις ότι βάζεις το _το_ όταν έρχεται στα καπάκια κι άλλο ένα, τούτη τη φορά όμως αναπόφευκτο, _το_:


nickel said:


> Είναι πολύ πιθανό να μην το ήξερε ο Πύρρων.


Γιατί όχι: «Είναι πολύ πιθανό το να μην το ήξερε ο Πύρρων»; Και μόνο που με άνεση αφαιρούμε το _το_ πριν από ουσιαστικοποιημένες προτάσεις, αποτελεί σαφή ένδειξη ότι είναι προαιρετικό μήπως;


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2011)

Αν ξεκινήσεις την πρόταση με την ουσιαστικοποιημένη, τότε φαίνεται η ανάγκη για το _το_:
_Το να μην το ήξερε ο Πύρρων είναι πολύ πιθανό._
Αλλά αυτή δεν είναι απρόσωπη σύνταξη. Όλες οι περιπτώσεις των απρόσωπων εκφρασεων που αναφέρει εκείνο το απόσπασμα κυκλοφορούν εν πολλοίς χωρίς _το_. Θα είναι καλό να δούμε γιατί, αλλά... άλλη μέρα.


----------



## Earion (Dec 19, 2013)

Μήνυμα χωρίς χρέωση: δεκατέσσερα επτά ογδόντα τέσσερα.

Για ραντεβού, καλέστε τις εργάσιμες ήμερες, επτά με επτά. Για τις υπόλοιπες υπηρεσίες, παρακαλώ περιμένετε.

Μηδέν κόμμα ενενήντα οκτώ ανά κλήση, *ανεξαρτήτου *διάρκειας.

Με την ευγενική χορηγία του ΟΤΕ.


----------

